# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a Toshiba here, the backlight hase gone in the screen. Its an LED screen LP156WH4, I replaced the screen with a new one exact same type. 
Worked ok for a few hours than went dim. I tested the screen in another laptop and works ok. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

Hi andyod,

It's possible that the inverter on the laptop has gone bad. Change out the inverter and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

Hi did you try the FN + F6 or F7 buttons


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, it doesn't actually have an inverter or does it? It's an LED screen with only one connection for the screen cable. 
I'll try the fn now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

No inverter as far as I recall.


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah just checked definitely no inverter, the fn keys didn't work and tried them all. 
Strange the screen works good in another laptop, is there any way the lcd cable could be gone bad?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

That would be something to check if you can.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

Well, since the LCD screen works ok in another laptop; you'll have to look at the Motherboard. *To do that, you'll need to disconnect ALL RAM sticks and the hard drive and of course the laptop battery.* Run only from AC wall outlet (Mains) and just boot into the BIOS. _*If you don't get a display on the LED screen, how about an external monitor??? *_

If you *ALSO* don't get display on an external monitor; it's actually the GPU chip that has failed in your Motherboard.  That's not an FRU **F*ield *R*eplaceable *U*nit* and you'll need to replace the entire Motherboard. $80-$250 or more for the part; $175-$350 if you pay a repair shop to do for you. :nonono:

If you* DO* get a display on the external monitor, you may have a broken connector on the Motherboard. If this is the case, that Motherboard is knackered, and you'll need to replace it per above paragraph.  Once you have a good Motherboard; your known good LCD replacement screen should then work and you'll be back in business!! :dance:

Let us know your results. :rofl:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks bigbearjedi, the video is ok on an external monitor, could a faulty screen cable cause this issue? Was hoping I wouldn't have to replace the board


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Scrap that last post...... I'm thrilled I have resolved this thanks for your help guys. I took off the bottom case and saw the lcd cable was partially detached
from the motherboard. Problem solved. ....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

Sometimes it is that simple, Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

Yes, echoing Joe's sentiment, *THAT'S GREAT YOU GOT IT FIXED!!* :dance:
When you get a moment, could you please take a minute and mark this thread as solved so we can share your solution with our other forum users as here:









Cheers-BBJ


----------



## andyod (Sep 15, 2014)

Any idea how I mark it as solved on a tablet?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C50 dim display*

No, sorry, you'll have to wait for one of our other Team members who has a tablet to post a reply back. Thanks for trying! 

BBJ


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Got it for you .


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Joe!!
BBJ


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No problem.


----------

